# Quotes of the day



## Noldor_returned (Dec 13, 2005)

Please, I know there are a few quote threads already, but if I didn't do this I would go insane. Now, anybody who has heard a great statment/quote sometime during the day, post it for all to hear. Keep the language down, themes appropriate and have fun. They can be inspirational, funny, from a movie or just everyday life.
However, plagiarism is a sin, so all quotes must either have an author or be anonymous. Here's a few to get the ball rolling:


If we're here to help others, what are the others here for?
Why do round pizzas come in square boxes?
Why doesn't Tarzan have a beard?
If something seems difficult, it doesn't mean you shouldn't try. It just means you should try harder.
Go for it!


----------



## Barliman Butterbur (Dec 13, 2005)

• _The more it's advertised the less you need it._
• _Just when you need it they stop making it._

Barley


----------



## Barliman Butterbur (Dec 13, 2005)

*To any mod*

I notice that "Deep Thought" seems to be no longer displayed. Where'd it go?

Barley


----------



## Corvis (Dec 13, 2005)

"From the ashes of turmoil a titan will rise"
-Corvis


----------



## Noldor_returned (Dec 13, 2005)

Silly me, going on about plagiarism and I forgot to reference. Well, they're all anonymous.

Anyway, lying in bed and I thought up some more:


I will remember before I forget- Slipknot
A wizard is never late; nor is he early. He arrives precisely when he means to- Gandalf a.k.a. Tolkien's mind
Do or do not. There is no try- just about every Jedi in Star Wars
I'm Spartacus- I first found this on www.weebls-stuff.com and it was in the toons category
Do you like Green Eggs and Ham?- Sam I am in Green Eggs and Ham by Dr. Seuss


----------



## Noldor_returned (Dec 14, 2005)

Got another one...

I decided to make up a quote today. What did you think of it?- Me, the best, handsomest, funniest, cleverest and overall good guy.


----------



## Barliman Butterbur (Dec 14, 2005)

If you're _seriously_ interested in this stuff, then this will set you up for the rest of your life! 

Barley


----------



## Wolfshead (Dec 14, 2005)

An amusing quote I read today. Following Paulo di Canio's (Italian footballer who currently plays for Lazio) latest fascist salute he has said



> "I expect a robust defence from my club and this time I'm not going to settle for anything less. I expect my president to defend me, just like presidents do in other clubs, otherwise I'm going to be really pi$$ed off. If we are in the hands of the Jewish community it's the end"


Yep, he's going to get fined quite a lot...

Although a wee bit of research reveals it to be more serious than I originally interpreted it as. This article from the BBC explains the situation and includes



> While Lazio fans carried swastikas and the current neo-fascist symbol - the Celtic cross - on Sunday, some of their opponents responded by singing the old communist anthem, the Red Flag.


Since when did the Celtic cross become a neo-fascist symbol? Slightly worrying


----------



## Barliman Butterbur (Dec 14, 2005)

Wolfshead said:


> Since when did the Celtic cross become a neo-fascist symbol? Slightly worrying



That's not what you should be worried about. Worry about the ripple effect from this _Lazionazio._

Barley


----------



## Wolfshead (Dec 14, 2005)

Barliman Butterbur said:


> That's not what you should be worried about. Worry about the ripple effect from this _Lazionazio._


Ok, so perhaps worrying was the wrong word. But there _is_ the danger of a perfectly acceptable symbol being corrupted and being associated with fascism. Just like what happened with the swastika.

We're used to di Canio and his antics (he was fined back in March as well for another salute, and was banned a few years ago whilst playing in England after pushing over a referee), and the extremisim of some Italian fans is well documented. So his latest outburst isn't really a surprise.


----------



## Noldor_returned (Dec 16, 2005)

Well I can't think of any that I should have put up except for...

Damn you Salazar- I have no idea where this came from, so it is anonymous as far as I am concerned
Let me get this straight. You want to move out of a penthouse into a mouldy old cave inhabited by a dragon?- Meself again. God I'm good. This is actually said by me in a script I wrote based on a mix of Green Eggs and Ham and the Hobbit. I'm actually thinking of putting it up somewhere around these parts.


----------



## Noldor_returned (Dec 19, 2005)

I have some more. Firstly, if anyone has seen any of the Pink Panther movies, well done.

"What kind of bomb was it?" "The exploding kind..."-by Chief Inspector Clouseaus (playe by Peter Sellers) in Pink Panther Strikes Again
"Does your dog bite?" "No." *CIC pats dog, and dog bites him*"I thought you said your dog does not bite!" "That is not my dog..."- once again Chief Inspctr Clouseaus in the same movie
"Lightsabers and questions. Everbody has them." "Lightsabers?" "No, questions..."- Kyle Katarn and the bartender in one of the levels in Jedi Knight 2: Jedi Outcast


----------



## Majimaune (Dec 19, 2005)

yer only supposed to blow the bloody doors of-itlain job (origanal)

guys this is funny keep it up

Majimaune Leganimdok


----------



## Noldor_returned (Jan 11, 2006)

Got some more for y'all.


I'm not crazy, everyone else is!- meself
"It all keeps adding up, I think I'm cracking up..."- by Green Day in their song Basket Case.


----------



## Majimaune (Jan 12, 2006)

im not crazy im just insane- wouldnt have a clue where its from could be myself


----------

